# Summer League Thread



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> *INDIANA PACERS*
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600"><tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#17306c">*Player*</td> <td bgcolor="#17306c">*Pos.*</td> <td bgcolor="#17306c">*Ht.*</td> <td bgcolor="#17306c">*Wt.*</td> <td bgcolor="#17306c">*Birthdate*</td> <td bgcolor="#17306c">*Last Team/College*</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">
> ...


http://www.nba.com/magic/news/07sl_rosters.html

Noticably, no Snap Hunter this year. In place, I guess we have Boo Davis. Desmon Farmer has returned for what might be the 3rd year.

Schedule:

*Monday, July 10 - * vs. Chicago, 3 p.m. 
*Tuesday, July 11 - * vs. Orlando (20 minutes after completion of first game) 
*Wednesday, July 12 - * vs. New Jersey (20 minutes after completion of first game) 
*Thursday, July 13 - * vs. Miami (20 minutes after completion of second game) 
*Friday, July 14 - * vs. Charlotte (20 minutes after completion of second game).


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Pacers Summer League Roster*

Snap should have made the team last year.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Pacers Summer League Roster*

It will be interesting to see how Stevie Graham does.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*More Summer League Cuts*

Along with David Logan and Kenyon Gamble, Jamel Staten, Giorgos Diamantopoulos, and Guillaume Yango are all gone.



> The Pacers waived Giorgos Diamantopoulos, Jamel Staten and Guillaume Yango on Friday from their rookie/free agent camp roster, which now stands at 15.


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070707/SPORTS04/707070436/1088/SPORTS04

That leaves Rashad Anderson, Andre Brown, Kyle and Boo Davis, Desmon Farmer, Stephen Graham, Dan Grunfield, Anthony Myles, Andre Owens, Marque Perry, Kasib Powell, Kareem Rush, and Shawne Williams.

One Center, two PF's, and the rest, smaller players.
http://www.basketballforum.com/indiana-pacers/367633-local-talent-hope-stick-pacers.html


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> *Rashad Anderson:* The second leading scorer for Egaleo of Greece, his 266 points ranked sixth best in the Greek Basketball League…his 60 3-pt FG during the regular season led Egaleo and ranked second in the league…he finished his collegiate career as Connecticut’s career leader in 3-pt FG made (276) and attempted (715), and ranked 15th all-time in career scoring (1,423 points)…he was one of only five players in school history to have made 200 or more career three-pointers…as a senior (2005-06), he earned All-Big East Honorable Mention honors after averaging 12.8 ppg off the bench in 22.4 minutes of play…he scored in double figures in 26 games…he scored 19 points, including a game-tying three-pointer at end of regulation, in an NCAA Sweet 16 win over Washington…he sank four 3-pt FGS vs. Villanova to pass Ben Gordon as Connecticut’s all-time leader in three-pointers made…he grabbed a career-best 10 rebounds in the Huskies win over LSU and scored a career-high 33 points, including a perfect 7-7 from behind the arc, in only 22 minutes in a victory over Morehead State…as a sophomore (2003-04), he was the third leading scorer (11.2 ppg) on the national championship Connecticut team…he was named to the 2004 Final Four All-Tournament Team after scoring 18 points vs. Georgia Tech and 14 points vs. Duke…he averaged 17.3 ppg and shot 48.8 from 3-pt range (21-43) in the 2004 NCAA Tournament…his 21 3-pt FGS set a UConn single-tournament record…he scored 28 points in a win over Alabama in the Elite Eight, matching the school-NCAA record of six 3-pt FGS he had set in the first round vs. Vermont.
> 
> *Andre Brown:* After being waived in training camp by the Atlanta Hawks in October 2006, he signed with the Sioux Falls Skyforce of the NBADL, where he averaged 24.9 ppg and 12.0 rpg in eight appearances…that stellar effort led him to receive a Gatorade Call-Up by the Seattle SuperSonics in January…in 38 games for Seattle, he averaged 2.4 ppg and 1.9 rpg…with his team trailing by two points heading into the final minute at Conseco Fieldhouse, 2/7, he single-handedly outscored the Pacers, 5-2, down the stretch of a come-from-behind win by the Sonics…in all, he scored nine points on 4-5 FG and 1-4 FG with two rebounds and two steals against Indiana…that was the only game in which he had multiple thefts and his nine points tied his third best effort with Seattle…as a senior at DePaul (2003-04), he averaged 13.0 ppg and 9.2 rpg for the Blue Demons…he finished his college career ranked fourth in Conference USA history with 855 rebounds…he ranked eighth in DePaul history in rebounds, 10th in minutes played, 13th in blocked shots, 14th in rebounding average (8.0), tied for 16th in field goal percentage, 25th in games played and 28th in scoring…he is one of only eight players in school history to have 1,000 points and 800 rebounds in a career…he posted 28 career double-doubles…he held the Conference USA single-game record with 27 rebounds (vs. TCU as a sophomore)…he has also played professionally in Roseto, Italy, Daegu and Inchon Korea and Barangay, Philippines.
> *
> ...


 To read more, visit: http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/rfa_bios_2007.html


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm really rooting for Kareem Rush. I know he has gone down hill but I just hope he can comeback and play like he use to. He was a pretty good player for quite a few years and then just kind of fell apart.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I expect Shawne to be outstanding in this league. I don't know why they gave a spot to Grunfeld; he's a poor man's Morrison with less height. He's useless on this level.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Link for today, possibly:

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Andre Owens, Anthony Myles, Kareem Rush, Shawne Williams, and Stephen Graham are starting for the Pacers. 

Myles makes a crazy move for a near-circus shot layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Graham just made an awesome 40-foot bounce pass to someone, but the guy was rejected by Thabo. Still, a very impressive pass.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Early thoughts:

Anthony Myles is receiving a lot of attention, both from our offense and the Bulls' defense.

Andre Owens is extremely quick.

Stephen Graham is decent so far. He's made two nice passes and showed some explosiveness.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kareem Rush catches and shoots immediately off an in-bounds pass. Nice 17 footer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rush nails a 3 and Stephen Graham continues to show nice passing.

Pacers up 15-14 with 2:40 left in the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rush hits another 3. He really does have a nice extension on his shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Andre Owens hits a mid-range jumper near the end of the half to cut the deficit to 6.

45-39 Bulls at the half.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

These guys are like the worst commentators of all time and the camera guy angle sorta sucks too. Haven't seen much of Shawne Williams


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> These guys are like the worst commentators of all time and the camera guy angle sorta sucks too. Haven't seen much of Shawne Williams


These announcers are hilarious. I've been laughing the whole time.

As for Williams, I haven't seen much, either. He missed a short jumper and a bad 3, but he might've made two power moves and scored inside. I'd like to see more assertiveness since he's playing with scrubs.

Stephen Graham and Kareem Rush are leading the Pacers in scoring with 8 points, perhaps.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Andre Owens drives and dishes to Rush for another 3. Nice play, but Owens is definitely not a PG.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rush showed some very nice defense on some guy, causing a shot clock violation.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rush air balls a 3, then proceeds to swish another one. Wow.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dan Grunfeld made a nice pass to Kasib Powell for a layup. 3 Pacers just dove on the floor after a loose ball. I wish our current team would give that effort. No one ever dives.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers up 82-80 with 1:53 left. The feed is horrible, so all I've managed to catch in the last few minutes is that Thomas is hurt again, Graham hit two free throws, then someone else scored to give us the lead.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow I never knew Stevie Graham was such a great passer.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, we won!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box-score in PDF format: http://www.nba.com/media/magic/070907_chiind.pdf

Notable Pacer stats:

Andre Owens- 8 pts 8 asts 2-7 shooting 4-5 FT

As great as the 8 assists sound, Owens isn't a passer. Most of those came from driving and dishing to Kareem Rush.

Kareem Rush- 20 pts 4 rbs 7-11 shooting 5-6 from 3 25 minutes

Awesome. Rush was amazing. The extension on his shot will allow him to shoot over much taller players if need be.

Stephen Graham- 19 pts 6 rebounds 4-7 shooting 11-14 FT

1 assist the whole game, but he made 3 very nice passes and showed he could make a nice 3rd SF. I didn't see his jump shot, but he drew fouls around the basket and seemed to be an intelligent player.

Anthony Myles- 4 pts 7 fouls 2-5 shooting

When he did play, he received a few double-teams from the Bulls. He looks much, much larger than 6'9" 245.

Kalib Powell- 13 pts 5-9 shooting

He started playing more in the 2nd half when the feed was choppy, so I don't have any analysis on him.

Kyle Davis- 6 pts 5 rbs 2 stls

I never quite noticed him on the floor.

Shawne Williams- 10 pts 4 rbs 8 fouls 3-11 shooting 2-5 from 3

Seemed nervous and unwilling to be the go-to player. He definitely plays much better with other good scoring options. Still, I hope that attitude changes.

Dan Grunfeld- 2 pts 1 rb 1 ast 1-1 shooting

He hit a 3, too, but I guess that didn't make the box score. He was trying hard and even busted his nose falling to the floor.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> The first game of the 2007 Pepsi Pro Summer League came down to the final minute as the Indiana Pacers edged the Chicago Bulls, 93-89.





> Stephen Graham added 19 points to go along with six rebounds for the Pacers, while Kasib Powell chipped in with 13 points. The Pacers first round pick in 2006, Shawne Williams scored 10 points, but did pick up a game-high eight fouls in 22 minutes of action.
> 
> Powell, who was in training camp with the Orlando Magic last fall, hit a pair of buckets late in the game to give the Pacers a five-point lead.





> Both teams shot 45 percent from the field, while Chicago held a slight 35-31 advantage on the boards.


http://www.nba.com/magic/news/070907_chiind.html


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Extremely pleased. Great to see Kareem Rush have such a great game and also good to see guys like Stephen Graham and Kasib Powell having such great games also. Perfect way to start off the Summer League.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Extremely pleased. Great to see Kareem Rush have such a great game and also good to see guys like Stephen Graham and Kasib Powell having such great games also. Perfect way to start off the Summer League.





Couldn't have said it better myself...:cheers: :buddies:...


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Well so far it's been 3 quarters in Game 2 of Pacers summer league but unfortunately, Kareem Rush has not yet played and Shawne William is in double figures

Graham and Owens both have double figures as well


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Pacers also losing by a crapload but wutever, it's summer league. No 1 else on Pacers has truly stepped up and I feel like no1 wants to pass on the Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ouch, we lost 88-65. Kareem Rush would've been helpful.

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/071007_orlind.pdf

Andre Owens- 14 pts 4 asts 4-9 shooting 3-4 from 3

Looks like he had a nice game, but couldn't reach the high assist total without Rush.

Stephen Graham- 13 pts 3-10 shooting 6-8 from FT

This guy must be great at drawing fouls. I'll try to watch tomorrow's game, but if he shoots this many free throws again, I wouldn't mind him on the team if we need the roster spot.

Shawne Williams- 12 pts 2 asts 2 stls 6 TO's 5-11 shooting

The turnovers are disturbing, but at least he shot well and didn't commit so many fouls.

Anthony Myles- 5 pts, 3 rbs, 4 fouls

Unless Indiana drastically needs a big man, he has no chance at the team.

Kasib Powell- 7 pts 3-4 shooting

Nice performance for 17 minutes. We'll see if he can perform well in more minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx

The link for today.

I tune in and immediately Kareem Rush hits a 3. Apparently he has 6 of our 7 points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Andre Owens sneaks into the basket for a layup, then Sean Williams follows with a windmill. Wow.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

*Summer League Day 3: Pacers vs Nets*

14-10 Indiana trailing

Notables:

Kareems hits first 7 Indiana Pts excellent shooting to start out, Andre Owens has a layup and Shawne's got a FT
Shawne Williams and Sean Williams for Pacers and Nets respectively both started on the floor
Commentators are getting more and more drunk lol (starting to talk about putting the mic into their noses)
Shawne Williams looks like hes playing scared, I feel this he has a long way to go


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Day 3: Pacers vs Nets*

Another funny thing, we can do shoutouts at the commentators? Haha the Pacers fans on this board should give a shoutout and ask them a funny question. How do we get on air??


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Day 3: Pacers vs Nets*

Their email is [email protected]


I was the one who gave them the email for bbf.com:


"We the members of the New Jersey Nets forum of basketballforum.com would just like to tell you guys that we are all watching this game without pants on.





Thank you for your time.
-From basketballforum poster Astral Dragon, formerly known as 2dumb2live.

Other mentionable posters: JCB, Ghoti, Petey, Kid Chocolate, and #1_Josh Boone Fan."


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Day 3: Pacers vs Nets*

Take it back, Shawne Williams has just scored like 5 in a row, think he has 8 points


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shawne Williams hits another jump shot. This is too easy for him. Stephen Graham showing his jump shot and hitting what might be his 2nd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shawne Williams hits another 3 to give the Pacers 33 points in the first. We're shooting all jump shots, but at least they're going in.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Dam lol I thought you weren't watching the game PF which is why I did that other thread on the summer game. I dunno how to combine the two. Shawne Williams doing good


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rush hits his 3rd 3 to give the Pacers a 36-26 lead at the end of the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> Dam lol I thought you weren't watching the game PF which is why I did that other thread on the summer game. I dunno how to combine the two. Shawne Williams doing good


I fixed it. No problem. Keep coming with your comments.

An observation on our offense: 90% of the time we set picks, the player pops for a shot instead of rolling to the basket.

39-32 Pacers now.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ewww, you guys are wearing pants


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Astral Dragon said:


> ewww, you guys are wearing pants


lol we are commando though


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Andre Owens makes another quick move to the basket for a layup. Wow.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Pacers players don't run even simple offense but luckily their shots are dropping 50%

no point guards in our summer league


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kasib Powell (maybe?) dishes to Kareem Rush for another 3. He's definitely been the best player so far in the first two games, but Andre Owens' driving ability is amazing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> no point guards in our summer league


Yeah, and we have no Centers, and only two PF's who both aren't very good.

Pacers lead 49-38 at the half. 13 points in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I wonder if Shawne Williams, or any of our perimeter players besides Owens, have even been inside the paint once this game. At least his jump shot is on.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

70-50 Pacers. Looks like we've had a nice 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kasib Powell throws the ball to the Nets' coach, then blocks some guy's jumper to end the 3rd. 70-52 at the end of the 3rd. Time for Andre Brown, Boo Davis, and Dan Grunfeld?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Andre Owens has 20 points? How many of those did I miss in the 3rd? None of the Nets even have 10 points.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Kasib Powell throws the ball to the Nets' coach, then blocks some guy's jumper to end the 3rd. 70-52 at the end of the 3rd. Time for Andre Brown, Boo Davis, and Dan Grunfeld?


haha that was hilarious


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

LOL The commentator just said:

"Shawne William has 1000 pts, that's a summer league record!"

then he said

"that guy has 7 tackles and 2 sacks in summer league" hahaha


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Brandon Hunter just shoved Andre Owens to the floor. Isn't this the same guy who attacked JO in Boston?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Andre Owens hits a turnaround jumper to hit 23 points. This guy must really want to make the team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shout-out to the Pacers forum at BBF! Thanks Wayne! Haha.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Shout-out to the Pacers forum at BBF! Thanks Wayne! Haha.


lol it's a blowout anyways
man i love every1 on this forum


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

LMAO "Stephen Graham takes it to the hole and makes the lead 200 for the Pacers"

Haven't heard the word "lead" and the word "Pacers" in the same sentence since like the 2005 season


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> Haven't heard the word "lead" and the word "Pacers" in the same sentence since like the 2005 season


Definitely. It's one of the main reasons why I'm watching this game.

Pacers win 90-65. Box score should be available soon.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Kareem Rush needs to definitely be on the Pacers. After finishing LAST in the league in FG%, I'll take anyone who can shoot and is better than a rock.

Andre Owens, I'm not so big on this guy. He had a great game but he's all about 1v1 and we definitely don't need more of that in Indiana. Besides, we already have Marquis Daniels who is a 1v1 player and about 400x better than Andre anyways.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> Kareem Rush needs to definitely be on the Pacers. After finishing LAST in the league in FG%, I'll take anyone who can shoot and is better than a rock.
> 
> Andre Owens, I'm not so big on this guy. He had a great game but he's all about 1v1 and we definitely don't need more of that in Indiana. Besides, we already have Marquis Daniels who is a 1v1 player and about 400x better than Andre anyways.


I agree on both. I like Owens and he seems to have a decent shot, but he won't be needed. He definitely can't play PG in the NBA, and we don't need more SG's. I wouldn't be surprised if he made the roster as the 15th man, though.

Some summer league information:



> The Pacers played the game without Kareem Rush, who sat out with a sore right Achilles, and Andre Brown, who left the team to sign with the Memphis Grizzlies.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/summer_game2_070710.html


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Box Scores are out:

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/071107_indnjn.pdf


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Indiana came out of the gates fast and the result was never in question, as they maintained a double-digit cushion for the majority of the contest. Kareem Rush started strong, pacing the Pacers with 13 first-quarter points and finishing the first half with 16 as the Pacers held an 11-point advantage halfway through by a score of 49-38. Shawne Williams also provided a physical, inside game for the Pacers, scoring 11 points in 17 minutes of play by halftime.
> 
> Andre Owens made his presence felt in the third quarter for the Pacers, as he scored 12 of his 23 total points in the third frame alone. Heading into the fourth quarter facing a 70-52 deficit, the Nets made an attempt to climb back into the game by scoring seven unanswered points to start the quarter, which brought the score to 70-59 with a little more than six minutes remaining. But Indiana responded, scoring seven straight points of their own to put the game out of hand.
> 
> Williams finished the contest with 17 points for Indiana, while Rush finished with 16. Orlando native Stephen Graham contributed as well, adding 15 points and six rebounds in 30 minutes.


http://www.nba.com/magic/news/071107_indnjn.html

...and the PDF boxscore: http://www.nba.com/media/magic/071107_indnjn.pdf

Andre Owens- 23 pts 2 rbs 3 asts 8-11 shooting 7-8 from FT

Amazing ability to slash to the basket, but he didn't show much of a jump shot or playmaking skills.

Kareem Rush- 16 pts 4 rbs 2 asts 6-10 shooting 3-4 from 3

The usual Rush: on fire. He didn't show much ability of driving to the basket, but then again, no one on Indiana besides Owens did.

Stephen Graham- 15 pts 6 rbs 2 stls 5-11 shooting 5-8 from FT

I didn't notice him as much this game, but did see a mid-range jumper or two fall. He's still able to draw fouls.

Shawne Williams- 17 pts 4 rbs 5 fouls 5-11 shooting 5-6 from FT 2-6 from 3

Nervous with the ball and rarely put it on the floor. I don't think he tried to drive to the basket one time. Most of the time when he didn't have an open jump shot he'd awkwardly try to dribble then nervously pass to the closest player.

Anthony Myles/Kyle Davis- 2 pts 3 rbs 11 fouls 37 minutes

Nothing to say about either. Neither have a chance at the team. Our small team of shooters is probably better off than playing these two.

Marque Perry- 10 pts 2 rbs 2 asts 3-5 shooting 4-4 from FT

I didn't notice much from Perry, but he seemed to do a good job playing PG in his 17 minutes. He and Kasib Powell still have a small chance to make the team.

Kasib Powell- 5 pts 4 rbs 2 asts 1-4 shooting 3-4 from FT

Powell reminds me of a worse version of Stephen Graham. He can occasionally get to the basket and can finish/draw fouls. Jumper seems decent, too.

We forced 30 turnovers on the Nets today, who also only had 9 assists.


----------



## deekay (Mar 6, 2007)

in my opinion Rush and Owens will make the roster. I like Owens' style of play.He reminds me of Billups, could become a great Player.

my Starting FIve for the next season:

PG: Andre Owens
SG: KAreem RUsh
SF: Danny GRanger
PF: Jermaine O'Neal
C: TRoy Murphy

very athletic and fast SF!


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

:brokenhea Dante and George not broadcasting the game this afternoon which is unfortunate, I love these guys now although they are an acquired taste. PF make sure you email them in tomorrow during the last game lol represent the Pacers fans!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> :brokenhea Dante and George not broadcasting the game this afternoon which is unfortunate, I love these guys now although they are an acquired taste. PF make sure you email them in tomorrow during the last game lol represent the Pacers fans!!


I shall. Not having announcers for this game is going to suck. At least I've had two games to somewhat know who the players are. 

Link for today: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx

Game starts in 8 minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/071207_indmia.pdf

Shawne Williams- 19 pts 10 rbs 2 blks 6-13 shooting 6-9 from FT

Much better this game. He didn't shoot too well from 3, but showed confidence and a mid-range game. His handle was very shaky, though.

Anthony Myles- 4 pts 3 rbs 5 fouls 2 stls

Big body of crap. He stole the ball and attempted to race a smaller player to the basket, lost, and missed a layup.

Stephen Graham- 17 pts 5 rbs 1 ast 6-14 shooting 5-7 from FT

Showed a much better mid-range jumper and still managed to draw fouls.

Desmon Farmer- 1 pt 2 rbs 5 fouls 0-4 shooting

Nothing special. He seemed fine, but missed every shot.

Andre Owens- 11 pts 4 rbs 2 asts 4 stls 3-11 shooting 5-6 FT

Owens didn't shoot well, but drove to the basket well, again.

Rashad Anderson- 8 pts 2 rbs 4-8 shooting

Some guy I didn't recognize kept hitting mid-range jumpers. I guess it was Anderson.

Marque Perry- 4 asts 4 tos

Eh?

Kasib Powell- 1 pt 7 rbs 0-6 shooting

Missed a lot, but was around the basket for rebounds. He still has a chance at making the team.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

deekay said:


> in my opinion Rush and Owens will make the roster. I like Owens' style of play.He reminds me of Billups, could become a great Player.
> 
> my Starting FIve for the next season:
> 
> ...



Lottery here we come


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Lottery here we come


Haha agreed


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Lottery here we come



Whatch Larry trade that pick to get Harrington again...:azdaja: :azdaja:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We won 55-48 :lol: :worthy:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Whatch Larry trade that pick to get Harrington again...:azdaja: :azdaja:



Or he will trade it for a player that he will end up cutting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I didn't watch the game, but I'll post some stats from the boxscore: http://www.nba.com/media/magic/071307_chaind.pdf

Kasib Powell: 10 pts 4 rbs 2 asts 3 stls 2-9 shooting 5-6 FT
Boo Davis: 6 pts 3 rbs 2 asts 1 stl 3-3 from FT
Marque Perry- 11 pts 3 rbs 2 asts 4-6 shooting
Anthony Myles- 8 pts 3 rbs 3 stls 3-4 shooting

I guess Powell and Perry still have a shot at the team.


----------

